# Jetex Exhaust - Any good ?



## raze1000 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi
I am due to have a Milltek non resonated catback and v6 valance fitted next wednesday at Awsome GTI.
I have been reading all these reports about the Milltek rusting etc and now am a bit concerned. I asked about the milltek warranty that awesome have and they said if there was a faulty I would have to buy a new exhaust and have it changed, the old one would go back for inspection, then i would be refunded if it was found to be faulty. Not a great warranty in my book.
Awesome can also do a Jetex exhaust fitted around the same price as the Milltek.
Does anyone know if the Jetex are any good, sound wise, looks wise (when fitted), rust free, performance, fitting quality etc ?
Heres a photo of the one they can supply me.










Details from Jetex site:

System
Quattro Coupe/Roadster 1.8T 180/225HP
99+
41-H8R
Â£453.55

Fits to:
Catalytic Converter

Diameter:
2.75"/70mm

Tailpipes:
Duplex (L+R) Single Round 100mm

Notes:
Shiny Stainless

Ray


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

> I asked about the milltek warranty that awesome have and they said if there was a faulty I would have to buy a new exhaust and have it changed,


Trading standards would fall on the floor laughing if they ever heard that one :lol:

your warranty is with the shop/garage that supplies the goods, not with the manufacturer :!: (sales of good act 1979)

the Jetex looks like a very nice system 8)


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

1 word...

Magnex


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

even though i have the Milltek, i would say get something else.

The new systems seem to be shit, and when you look at this after just a month!










dont bother, spend your money on a different product. they dont seem to be listening to customers so maybe if orders stay falling away they might take notice.


----------



## andrewosky (Mar 20, 2007)

TTej said:


> even though i have the Milltek, i would say get something else.
> 
> The new systems seem to be shit, and when you look at this after just a month!
> 
> ...


 :? 
I think Milltek is the best!!!It' s not true :?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

to be fair everyone who has old Milltek's 3 years and older (i am one of them) the exhaust is brilliant, great finish and no rust at all.

Just doesnt seem the new stuff is to the same standard.


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Agree with was...that Jetex looks well nice. 8) Mmmmmmmmm. 
John.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

TTej said:


> even though i have the Milltek, i would say get something else.
> 
> The new systems seem to be shit, and when you look at this after just a month!
> 
> ...


Crikey, thats some serious corrosion there for stainless steel


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

That Miltek is Roskkies and to look at that pic I'd say he hasn't looked after it - that's if I didn't know better.

The truth is he hasn't neglected it at all and I know mine has been kept clean and I'm having to polish rust spot off it after one month on the car.

I really like the sound it makes but there's no way I'll ever be happy with that look and APS great and are sorting me out with a Blueflame instead.

Although in some ways I think I'd prefer a Magnex


----------



## raze1000 (Jan 8, 2008)

It's those pics and the remarks by Kentish which have put me right off.
I was sooo lookin forward to the Milltek too.
I would like to get the exhaust done at Awesome GTI as they are spot on, only trouble is they dont do the Magnex or Blueflame.
Its either the Milltek or the Jetex, so if anyone has experience with the Jetex, Please let me know your thoughts.

Unless anyone knows a good place in or near Manchester to supply and fit a Magnex or Blueflame.

I would seriously have to kick off if it rusted within a month like those pics, and the warranty of buying another first is a bit ridiculous.

Ray


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

I love the Magnex i got last week :wink:

sounds and looks fantastic 










sorry about the Crappy sound clip 



Tom


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

Jetex are very good quality.

P-Torque are dealers from them.Drop me an e-mail if you want a package deal for one fitted


----------



## raze1000 (Jan 8, 2008)

taylormade-tt

that looks mint
How much? and where did you get it done?

Ray


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

raze1000 said:


> taylormade-tt
> 
> that looks mint
> How much? and where did you get it done?
> ...


Hi Ray 

I Bought the Magnex catback from ebay Â£416 delivered, with lifetime garantee  
It was fitted By a local garage for Â£40 they botched the fitting up a little bit, :roll: but its going back in tomorrow to fit it higher up and further in to the valance.  
30 minute job and no Charge 

Tom.


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Just spoke to Jetex. Apparently they are made in Sweden by Simons. Jetex will supply to anyone for fitting. So you can use your local garage or yourself I guess. Price is Â£453 resonated.

I too have gone off the idea of having a Milltek with all that rust and they don't seem to be talking to anyone either. Gone right quiet.

Anyone got a Jetex fitted?


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey taylormade-tt,

sorry about the Crappy sound clip 



Tom [/quote]

Looks great mate ...

Your sound clip is as you said is "Crappy" was eager to here it..... 

Hope you are happy with it...? 

Oh and are we still visiting the garage during the night for a wee glance.....? 
:lol: ..... :wink:

Cheers
Bobski


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi,

What size are the tail pipes on the Jetex....?

Cheers
Bobski


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

taylormade-tt said:


> I love the Magnex i got last week :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. 8) 
John.


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

I have the Jetex system. Check out my thread for pics and clips:










http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=97723&highlight=bsr+sportflow


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

I love the magnex [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Stoffi - You Jetex with the black painted inners looks very nice too. Much better than when it wasnt painted. Well done on thinking up that one 

James


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

stoffi said:


> I have the Jetex system. Check out my thread for pics and clips:
> 
> So a BSR is the same as a Jetex, yeah?


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

ttsteve said:


> stoffi said:
> 
> 
> > I have the Jetex system. Check out my thread for pics and clips:
> ...


Yes, exactly. BSR just slaps their logo on. They do the same with their airfilter, which is actually a JR filter.


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

raze1000 said:


> taylormade-tt
> 
> that looks mint
> How much? and where did you get it done?
> ...


Try giving demon tweeks a ring mate, you can usually barter a lower price with them and they matched the price for the magnex exhaust from ebay when i called. There show room is impressive to say the least and theres plenty to do while your waiting for it to be fitted. Your probably looking at Â£450 fitted there and a great drive home. There in wrexham.

Just checked and it was Tony i spoke with a few months back he quoted Â£460 all in


----------



## raze1000 (Jan 8, 2008)

you b*****d taylormade-tt
now i not only want a magnex but i want spacers now too :evil: 
Nice Pics

starski4578 good call mate
gonna give them a ring tomoz, wrexham aint too far at all. 
Done a few jobs there in the past.
Nice burn up the 56

Ray


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

raze1000 said:


> you b*****d taylormade-tt
> now i not only want a magnex but i want spacers now too :evil:
> Nice Pics
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :wink:

Ah ha......The cat has been thrown Amongst the pidgeons :wink:

lovely system honestly  it sounds marvellous with my wak box, k/n and forge split-r 

Hope you get one  
Jetex are good to, i had one on my mk2 xr2 years ago 

Tom.


----------

